

Should I register my business - ubern00b

i have a website that has been up for a year or so in a really niche area that is generating constant (small) traffic. it is a content driven site where i have created the content for educational reasons.. now i want to sell a pdf and an audio book on the site. should i register a. my website (or business)
b. my pdf file is a pdf file.. should i ISBN it?
c. my audio cd.. is there a way to register it..<p>i am concerned with copyright and protection from being sued. also, for tax reasons i can manage separate books and report that..<p>would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions,
======
ubern00b
any thoughts?

